# HELP!



## hdroc (Apr 8, 2008)

im getting a chesapeake bay retriever next year, but there isnt any good breeders of chessies in mn. Do you guys think it is ok to have a dog shipped to you on a airplane from a different state. have any of you guys done that before. Good or bad idea?


----------



## Gamefinder (Jan 11, 2007)

I have shipped Chesapeake puppies from Minneapolis all over the continent and to Europe. Will admit to being a nervous wreck until I hear that the pup has made it safely to its new home. Since I moved totally to ND shipping has become more complex as there are no direct flights and weather can be a greater issue. However I will be shipping pups this summer by air and by road (often meeting ne buyers at a easily found convenient point) to Florida, Iowa, the Boundry Waters, British Columbia and Manitoba. It takes careful planning, consideration for weather conditions and back up plans if something goes wrong.

Don't know what you consider a "good breeder" but if Minnesota has a dirth of name kennels just now there are still some very good sound animals that are bred from on occassion and in the adjoining areas there are several long time breeders with work proven stock occassionally available in Wisconsin, Michigan, Illinois, North andSouth Dakota, Nebraska and Montana.


----------



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

There are a number of good chessie litters born in MN every year you just have to know were to look. There are no big breeders that advertise alot in MN, but there are quite a few small breeders that have a litter now and then. Big does not always = better. We have one of the few AFC chessie females living in our state. I can get you some names of a few people that have good feild dogs in MN if your interested most likely one of them will know of some one with a litter or planned litter.

That being said I have had good luck shipping and receiving dogs with NorthWest Cargo. Only bad thing is it works best in spring and fall because of temperature regs.

PM me if your intrested in the names.


----------

